# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Anapolon (Ibrahim Turkey)

## judge_dread

Turkish Anapolon 50mg

----------


## Seajackal

Haven't you tried them yet Judge?

----------


## MichaelCC

> Haven't you tried them yet Judge?


Good question SJ - JD, I had this one some 3 years ago, and I was very satisfied with the results. Therefore I always try to get this kind of Oxymetholone. At the begining of this year I had this Anapolon again, but results was very weak  :Frown:  IMO Turkish Anapolon si the best Anapolon, much better than ANDROLIC, but this sample I had this year was soo weak, that I can say it's weaker than Androlic. 
Therefore I think, there are some fakes around, so if you didn't try it JD you cannot say it for sure.

----------


## ...medX...

> Good question SJ - JD, I had this one some 3 years ago, and I was very satisfied with the results. Therefore I always try to get this kind of Oxymetholone. At the begining of this year I had this Anapolon again, but results was very weak  IMO Turkish Anapolon si the best Anapolon, much better than ANDROLIC, but this sample I had this year was soo weak, that I can say it's weaker than Androlic. 
> Therefore I think, there are some fakes around, so if you didn't try it JD you cannot say it for sure.


I agree on this, had problem with anapolon 50 that I bought myself in pharmacy while on vacation in Turkey, it was very weak.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics Judge  :Smilie:

----------


## judge_dread

Nope not yet SJ I have a small stock of it for future cycles...

----------


## Seajackal

So the next one will be a bulk or a cutter? Just wondering man!

----------


## judge_dread

Bulk for sure man....next summer gonna cut but now only bulk!

----------


## MuckDog

turkish products rock!

----------


## Seajackal

Good luck in your next cycle, get *HUGE*!  :Wink:

----------

